# NFL Pick'em 2013 Season!



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

With the changing of the site the first 2 weeks results will not transfer (oh well).  As a result we will have to start with week 3 on the Under Ground site.  Don't forget to get your picks in before Thurs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 16, 2013)

This is good for I forgot to pick the first week.lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2013)

Twice now.......


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 16, 2013)

My fist week was bad anyway.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 16, 2013)

Clean Slate, wipe away my practice runs!!!  Nice.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn I think I was ahead. Because I'm awesome!


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

Also of the 2 games listed the Thursday game is wrong.  I'll get that fixed up after lunch if nobody else gets to it first.


----------



## DF (Sep 16, 2013)

I lied week 3 is all set in the pickum.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 17, 2013)

NICE! Thanks guys!


----------

